# Solved: photo story 3 and vista



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

I am about to buy a new laptop and vista premium. I only recently discovered photo story 3 and have been using it on my old laptop which is about to die. While researching my new lap top and vista I have found that vista home premium comes with photo story 3 but not as it was in my xp download the comments ive been able to find are that the features have been split and reduced. One of the features i love about photo story 3 is the panning zooming effect that you can manually set. Does it do this to the same minute degree with which photo story 3 for xp can zoom down to.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I have version 3.1 on both XP Pro and Vista HP and each seems to be exactly the same as far as degree of zoom and location of zoom.


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for your response your answer made me very happy!!


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i have vista premium. but dont have photo story 3. i wonder if its hidden some were?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I just typed it into the Vista Search box and found it right away but it is located in C:\Program Files\Microsoft Digital Image 2006\Microsoft Photo Story 3.1 in my system.


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

fairnooks said:


> I just typed it into the Vista Search box and found it right away but it is located in C:\Program Files\Microsoft Digital Image 2006\Microsoft Photo Story 3.1 in my system.


I have received my laptop with vista ultimate and have done a search with no result for photo story 3. I have also searched microsoft but all i get is a link to version 3.0 can anyone help and send me the link for 3.1 please to download


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I suspect that its because I have Home Premium or it was part of the software bundle from Gateway. In either case I blame Microsoft because of all the different versions of Vista that are available that have all different levels of functionality. Photo story 3.1 comes with MS Digital Imagae 2006 which has been discontinued but is still available overseas and maybe ebay?

So why does Microsoft only have version 3.0 available for direct download? Ya got me! I've run into that problem of the latest version, beta or update, not being available for download before. Anything to alienate a customer I guess.


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

obviously not the response I was looking for....but thanks for your quick reply!


----------

